# Weird plane on Google Maps



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Check out this place on Google Maps. Use satellite/earth view and scroll over a little to the left.

*Edit - screenshot:*



Click the link if you want to find out where this is.


----------



## notFound (Jun 25, 2013)

Mhmm, I don't actually see it. Maybe provide a direct link into street view?

EDIT: forget me, didn't read. 

I see what you mean, I guess the plane was taxi'ing too fast for the street view cameras to pick up, it looks like an A340 or a 757 or 767 although I've forgotten all I knew about planes from when I used to be interested.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Infinity said:


> street view cameras


*Satellite cameras

FTFY 

Also, it's not an A340 - those have four engines. Although the A340s are really long...  If I had to guess, I'd say it was 757. Delta uses a lot of those.


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah it was tax'ing and got blurred a bit is my guess.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jun 25, 2013)

And when you zoom in the image goes to an older version and the plane disappears lol.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Zach said:


> Yeah it was tax'ing and got blurred a bit is my guess.


Certainly one of the more interesting stitching together jobs I've seen on Google maps.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much what everyone is saying.

I was checking out Seattle/Renton area on Google Maps a few days ago and noticed this too.

How I just wish everything goes good and I'll be flying over there in a few years time.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

Zach said:


> Yeah it was tax'ing and got blurred a bit is my guess.


That's what I was thinking.

If we're posting werid stuff from Google Maps (or in my case Bing Maps, as the quality is better)... Check this out:



This is up the road from me. They used to do missile and bombing tests here (note the craters in the ground). This is one of the smaller airfields here. For size reference, look at the buildings or the fighter jet on the ground near the runway. This is one of two airfields there.

Nowadays this land is mostly used to store FEMA trailers. It's all open to the public, although there is a TON of places you can't go unless you want to be approached randomly and told to leave. Used to explore out there all the time as a teen. Lots of awesome old buildings. But eerily, still a military presence that you never see unless you wander off somewhere the public shouldn't be.

Had friends get in some serious trouble for paint-balling in the woods. Supposedly a lot of unexploded material still out there from when they'd be testing.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Maximum_VPS said:


> And when you zoom in the image goes to an older version and the plane disappears lol.


Actually that's their 45° mode - higher quality imagery of some kind from a different angle. You can turn it off by hovering over the square in the top right that says "Maps" (assuming you're in satellite) and unchecking 45°.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Lots of awesome old buildings. But eerily, still a military presence that you never see unless you wander off somewhere the public shouldn't be.


Oooohh... creepy.


----------



## notFound (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> *Satellite cameras
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Also, it's not an A340 - those have four engines. Although the A340s are really long...  If I had to guess, I'd say it was 757. Delta uses a lot of those.


I meant A330 but it is a 757 looking at it now. ;-)


----------



## nunim (Jun 25, 2013)

Thought this post was going to be about the plane with folding wings that used to be around SeaTac, well maybe it still is, didn't see it last time I was there in March though.  I usually just fly straight to YVR these days, SeaTac is expensive this time of year.

Yeah that's just a taxing Delta 757 stitched together.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oooohh... creepy.


Me and the ol' lady used to go out there as teens, back when both of us still lived at home and spend time by one of the lakes. Though that was years ago  Then again, I've had friends go out there to play paintball and all get arrested and put on house arrest for a year. (Also wehn they were minors, so nowadays they'd likely have seen j ail time)

Though at 56,000 acres, there is plenty to explore. Some parts they have public living in now. I think you can rent old bunkers as apartments now too. Lot of depleted uranium in the ground water though...


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 25, 2013)

Maximum_VPS said:


> And when you zoom in the image goes to an older version and the plane disappears lol.


Zoom in once still there, another  zoom, it's gone  




D. Strout said:


> Actually that's their 45° mode - higher quality imagery of some kind from a different angle. You can turn it off by hovering over the square in the top right that says "Maps" (assuming you're in satellite) and unchecking 45°.


Oh, i see


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Actually that's their 45° mode - higher quality imagery of some kind from a different angle. You can turn it off by hovering over the square in the top right that says "Maps" (assuming you're in satellite) and unchecking 45°.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## nunim (Jun 25, 2013)

I always thought this would be something awesome to see in person, too bad I don't think I'll ever go to AZ.







Even zoomed out like that it's truly impossible to imagine the size of this place and quantity of planes they have, there's a commercial airliner storage facility not too far away as well.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

nunim said:


> I always thought this would be something awesome to see in person, too bad I don't think I'll ever go to AZ.


Airplane graveyard? I used to drive through Arizona from New Mexico to Nevada often though never got to see anything cool other than stuff you could see from the I-40.


----------



## rsk (Jun 25, 2013)

How come you do not see cars like that messed up airplane XD


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

lol that boneyard reminds me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIQqt0t9_qE

Would be an impressive sight. Although it might make some wonder how permanent and reliable the plane they're flying in and seeing all of it from is.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> lol that boneyard reminds me of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIQqt0t9_qE
> 
> Would be an impressive sight. Although it might make some wonder how permanent and reliable the plane they're flying in and seeing all of it from is.


That's pretty crazy! Planes are upkept pretty well, most passenger planes (or maybe because im too cheap to travel the more expensive airlines) are usually pretty damn dated. Most of the ones I go on still have ashtrays in the arm rests. You've not been able to smoke in a plane for a very long time.

Though once on a flight from Charlotte to Indianapolis, we had to 'crash land' in Dayton, Ohio. Was scary as shit, but it turned out okay. Basically, the pilot wasn't certain the landing gear would come out. It was a small jet, held like 30 people. Had to walk out of the airport and onto the runway to enter it, so wasn't a big commercial airline or anything. Long story short, we circled Dayton for a while to burn off excess fuel and landed fine. Ambulances and firetrucks on the runway 'just in case'. Airport paid for my taxi to Indianapolis where I arrived like 5 hours late, and I said my first prayer in many many years while in the air.

But yeah, generally speaking, planes are upkept pretty good. 

EDIT: Speaking of plane stuff (sorry if this thread got too derailed) but I shot this video last summer:






Always been a fan of planes, love flying (as a passenger) and have always wanted to get my pilots license. That video was shot in St. Maarten at Maho Bay. That beach is famous because the airport is right next to it and planes fly in low, some lower than others to impress the tourists.

Saw a couple large jet liners take off, and the sit there with their engines on full blast to blow tourists away into the water. It's comical how the pilots interact in such a way.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 25, 2013)

The plane was likely either almost to take-off, or had JUST landed, still going really fast. Cars on the freeway usually don't go above 80-ish (on average), but planes go WAY fast (comparatively).


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> The plane was likely either almost to take-off, or had JUST landed, still going really fast. Cars on the freeway usually don't go above 80-ish (on average), but planes go WAY fast (comparatively).


Nope. It's not on a runway, it's on a taxiway. I _hope_ it wasn't taking off on a taxiway. I could well have been going pretty slowly, just there was a delay between when the two pictures were taken.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you take a screenshot of it? My phone opens it to the roadway outside the airport, and there are lots of planes.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> Can you take a screenshot of it? My phone opens it to the roadway outside the airport, and there are lots of planes.


Updated the first post.



MannDude said:


> I shot this video last summer


Coincidentally, that video is of a Delta 757, the same operator and model as the one in the satellite photo.


----------

